# 1s, 2s and 6s, how do you experience your superego?



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

As superego types, how do you experience your superego? Is it a voice in your head berating you for your mistakes or telling you what to do or is it a constant sense of compulsion of what you need to do despite desiring otherwise or is it something else all together?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> As superego types, how do you experience your superego? Is it a voice in your head berating you for your mistakes or telling you what to do or is it a constant sense of compulsion of what you need to do despite desiring otherwise or is it something else all together?


Its like I know what I want, but as soon as I hurt someone else or fuck up in any way that my superego disagrees with...I'll suffer intense guilt and painful self criticism. I also worry about how others percieve me and constantly have in mind how I should act despite how I sometimes want to act.

Its like a tug of war between my own needs and the needs of something else in me, something that considers the outside world and other people.

For example I may not have a desire to help other people because I feel nothing in perticular when they thank me (odd?), but I do it regardless because my superego will nag me ebout it. I'll feel that I should help others because that is what I should do *shrug* otherwise I may feel bad, guilty and internally tell myself how big a jerk I am.

I'm one of those idiots who will put himself in harms way to help others just because its the right thing to do.......but actually doesen't get much out of the deal and neither do I feel the need to be helpful. If I could avoid it I would, but I cna't lol.

I do and say a lot of things I don't want to because my superego compells me to.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Not necessarily beration, thats one thing thats a byproduct of it though. It tells me to look outside myself. What I ought to be doing, how will so and so think/feel about my actions, it keeps me in check although sometimes too much. Guilt is a common feeling because of how I feel obligated to not let others down. It also leads me to have qualities like conscientiousness and to consider the impact of certain decisions.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

A very powerful unconscious automatism triggered by internal mindset.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

LeaT said:


> As superego types, how do you experience your superego? Is it a voice in your head berating you for your mistakes or telling you what to do or is it a constant sense of compulsion of what you need to do despite desiring otherwise or is it something else all together?


Voice in my head that usually berates me for anything less than perfect. 

It is usually one to bandwagon a lynch on me when I'm feeling terrible. Very, very rarely though, it does support me and it shows me how others are not doing what they should be doing and how I am better for not being like them. But this is fairly rare, except in matters of intelligence. For some reason, it has trouble putting up with inefficiency arising out of stupidity.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Vergil said:


> Voice in my head that usually berates me for anything less than perfect.
> 
> It is usually one to bandwagon a lynch on me when I'm feeling terrible. Very, very rarely though, it does support me and it *shows me how others are not doing what they should be doing and how I am better for not being like them. But this is fairly rare, except in matters of intelligence. For some reason, it has trouble putting up with inefficiency arising out of stupidity.*


^^ I find it interesting that the first two enneagram type 6-es (myself being one) said nothing about extending the superego to other people, but you did. o.o I find this to be a very good way to differentiate between a 6 and a 1. This could also be a difference between T and F too, again read how different the priorities are in the descriptions. Both me and @mushr00m are most likely NFs. We need more E6 data on this *waiting for an ISTJ


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> ^^ I find it interesting that the first two enneagram type 6-es (myself being one) said nothing about extending the superego to other people, but you did. o.o I find this to be a very good way to differentiate between a 6 and a 1.


Yes I did. Just here - 


> It tells me to look outside myself. What I ought to be doing, how will so and so think/feel about my actions, it keeps me in check although sometimes too much. Guilt is a common feeling because of how I feel obligated to not let others down.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> Yes I did. Just here -


Was talking about correcting others based on own superego, which is more an E1 tendency. I certainly don't apply my superego to others. I follow it myself but don't expect others to be like me.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> Was talking about correcting others based on own superego, which is more an E1 tendency. I certainly don't apply my superego to others. I follow it myself but don't expect others to be like me.


Huh? Correcting others, you didn't mention that previously so assumed you were simply talking about how the superego extends to others. How can you not apply your superego to others though, isn't that against what the superego means, to be influenced by a higher standard whether 1, 2 or 6. Im finding it hard to follow what your saying.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Now I'm really curious how type 2s experience this as well.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> Huh? Correcting others, you didn't mention that previously so assumed you were simply talking about how the superego extends to others. How can you not apply your superego to others though, isn't that against what the superego means, to be influenced by a higher standard whether 1, 2 or 6. Im finding it hard to follow what your saying.


o.o its basically type 1 perfectionism, which doesen't only apply to the type 1. They extend their own ideas of perfection to others as well. When others fall short of it they get angry and there is a need to correct others and to criticise.

I just do what I think I should, I don't tell others that they should behave how I think I should. ^^;...makes sense? *I experience my superego as more of a strong conscience.*

....damn it why do I have to suck so much at explaining stuff >.<?


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

FreeBeer said:


> ^^ I find it interesting that the first two enneagram type 6-es (myself being one) said nothing about extending the superego to other people, but you did. o.o I find this to be a very good way to differentiate between a 6 and a 1. This could also be a difference between T and F too, again read how different the priorities are in the descriptions. Both me and @_mushr00m_ are most likely NFs. We need more E6 data on this *waiting for an ISTJ


I think you misunderstood. 

My superego rarely gets turned outward. I'd have be to fucking unhealthy to become that way. My superego says this to me - "You have to be better. You have to be perfect." So, in a situation, if I have behaved in a way that my superego would classify as better, whereas another behaved in a way that he would classify as worse, my superego might give me a cookie, or, two for conformance to standards. He does not care to correct others. But he does get irritated with the world, and so do I, by extension, because a lot of times, mistakes and their consequences are not correctly apportioned. This injustice, where I might have to put up with another's mistakes, stupidity, inefficiency and to get evaluated poorly for something I did not cause to be of low quality grates on him. 

He doesn't go around criticizing other people. They just serve as a benchmark for his evaluation of me.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

A metamorphosis of being so subtle I am not aware.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

LeaT said:


> Now I'm really curious how type 2s experience this as well.


Given Naranjo's comment about type 2s being similar to 7s and 8s as to be considered id types, I'm curious too.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Superego: A lot of shoulds, musts and oughts that tend to make me feel bad about being uncertain of things I should, must or ought to be aware of.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

LeaT said:


> As superego types, how do you experience your superego? Is it a voice in your head berating you for your mistakes or telling you what to do or is it a constant sense of compulsion of what you need to do despite desiring otherwise or is it something else all together?


I would describe it as a lean desire to "seek higher ground." Everything must eventually surrender itself to promoting that need.


----------



## Winged Gecko (Dec 3, 2012)

As a 1, I have literally walked out of a room after refusing to do something or having an argument, turned on my heel, and gone back and dealt with it because I couldn't leave without doing the "right" thing, even when furious, hurt, confused or all three. It's like a line I can’t step across without risking losing some part of myself.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

2s, come out, come out, wherever you are.


----------



## Conclusion (Sep 21, 2012)

A contraction inward, a narrowing of focus, a compulsive channeling of energy and an overwhelming drivenness. Sometimes it comes on slowly and unconsciously, sometimes it's sudden as though I've just been struck, by a glance or expression or tone of voice or unacknowledged inference. Sometimes I react against a slow accumulation of ten or twenty insults, and it drives me into conflict in ways I later regret. It pours out of me in startling ways when I try to talk myself through something -- I have to identify and isolate its various components, and unfasten them, and slowly relax and expand back into myself.

(..."have to?" Alright that's a good example.)

I'm hardly aware of a voice, or superego ideals, or anything like that -- those come out only when I talk myself through them. So perhaps to identify it consistently I'd need to be mindful more of the sensation. And yet how can I relax it in the midst of conversation? Does this suggest I bring up my own superego stuff in the midst of unrelated conversation, for the sake of effective communication? That's an unnerving thought.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

LeaT said:


> 2s, come out, come out, wherever you are.


I'll call a few for you, since I'm also interested.
@_Ste_piphi @_Lady Lullaby_ @_Perpetual Iridescence_ @_Sayonara_ @_Loveternity_ @_Little Cloud_

and of course

@_Hunny Bunny_

These are some of the people I've seen around as 2s at one point or another, disregard if I've gotten your typing wrong or you've changed it.

Edit: Where'd Stepiphi go? Oh well..sorry Ste.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

I have to always be good with others. I also feel the needs of others with an intensity that is impossible to not hear so I feel obligated to help them to satisfy their needs. If sometimes I'm not in the mood of thinking about their needs and I act without doing nothing for them, then I feel guilty and selfish. I fear of being seen as a selfish and mean person. 
When I have spare time, I sometimes feel myself as aimless because I see that the world needs a lot of help, and I don't know how to help others, or I feel my need to relax myself in contrast with this my desire of helping world. That happened especially before knowing Enneagram, now I'm more self-aware and I understand that I have to satisfy my own needs in order to truly help others, but especially in stress periods that's it's hard to remember or to accomplish.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

LeaT said:


> As superego types, how do you experience your superego? Is it a voice in your head berating you for your mistakes or telling you what to do or is it a constant sense of compulsion of what you need to do despite desiring otherwise or is it something else all together?





Flatliner said:


> I'll call a few for you, since I'm also interested. @_Ste_piphi @_Lady Lullaby_ @_Perpetual Iridescence_ @_Sayonara_ @_Loveternity_ @_Little Cloud_and of course @_Hunny Bunny
> _
> These are some of the people I've seen around as 2s at one point or another, disregard if I've gotten your typing wrong or you've changed it.Edit: Where'd Stepiphi go? Oh well..sorry Ste.


I'm 2w1, 1w2, 6w5 Just think: Lots of GUILT! SHOULDs! SHOULD HAVEs! WHAT IFs! BE SURE TOs! JUST IN CASEs! and WHY DID YOUs! or WHY DIDN'T YOUs!

That's why I've been reading about 'letting go', and 'surrendering', and 'enjoy the journey', and 'focus on the process' for years....because my brain doesn't do the above naturally on its own.

It's like having the demanding parent/conscience sitting on your shoulder at every turn, every interaction, every choice. There is always a right and wrong, good and bad, better and best choice...and I really need to choose the best....or I feel sucky!

If this didn't answer your question, I'd be happy to answer a follow-up question.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

lady lullaby said:


> it's like having the demanding parent/conscience sitting on your shoulder at every turn, every interaction, every choice. There is always a right and wrong, good and bad, better and best choice...and i really need to choose the best....or i feel sucky!


yes!!! ^^^


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Lady Lullaby said:


> I'm 2w1, 1w2, 6w5 Just think: Lots of GUILT! SHOULDs! SHOULD HAVEs! WHAT IFs! BE SURE TOs! JUST IN CASEs! and WHY DID YOUs! or WHY DIDN'T YOUs!
> 
> That's why I've been reading about 'letting go', and 'surrendering', and 'enjoy the journey', and 'focus on the process' for years....because my brain doesn't do the above naturally on its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

6-1-2 here. Absolutely I hope for others to reach the same moral standard that I aim for (ie, moral perfection) and that they deserve the same punishment as I do for falling short. Though the only punishment I carry out for them is trying to correct someone, and only under certain situations.

Idk if this is relevant but my goals always align to connecting with people, whether it's direct help or understanding/learning about others which puts me in a place to potentially directly help someone someday in a way I previously couldn't have.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Flatliner said:


> I'll call a few for you, since I'm also interested.
> @_Lady Lullaby_ @_Perpetual Iridescence_ @_Sayonara_ @_Loveternity_ @_Little Cloud_
> 
> and of course
> ...


Aha I found who I was looking for: @stephiphi

It seems you changed your type to 6 while I wasn't looking, hrm. :ninja:


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd love to input my thoughts here, but I think I need to read up a bit on superego/ego/id a bit more first. Do you have any readings you could recommend to me? (Preferably Internet-based readings for the moment)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

stephiphi said:


> I'd love to input my thoughts here, but I think I need to read up a bit on superego/ego/id a bit more first. Do you have any readings you could recommend to me? (Preferably Internet-based readings for the moment)


Hmm.. it's referring to the Freudian theoretical concepts. I would perhaps wiki/google Freudian theory and look for where it goes into the three and their interconnected/separate functions.


----------

